# pets pics



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

here is a thread to post your pets pics

here is Rex, not the newest of pics


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

as a tiny pup


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

Why not post your pics in the fluffy friends area of the gallery on Fertility Friends

Let everyone see your beautys

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/index.php?cat=8

Em


----------



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

Silly question but how do I post my pet pics on here?  I have only just worked out how to do fairy dust  !!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sha - TWW said:


> Silly question but how do I post my pet pics on here? I have only just worked out how to do fairy dust !!


Hi

Rather than posting pictures on this thread, why don't you upload them in to the gallery...you can reach it by clicking on the link that Em provided in previous post.

Take care
Natasha


----------

